
Tesla has a giant new machine to produce the Model Y frame in almost one piece - bedros
https://electrek.co/2019/07/23/tesla-giant-machine-produce-model-y-body-one-piece/
======
londons_explore
Intuitively, stamping, pressing, and welding seems to produce a lighter,
stronger, and cheaper part than die casting.

Also, that die casting machine looks horrendously complex and hard to keep
working.

I'd guess the fact the inventor of this is no longer with Tesla tells you that
this idea hasn't been implemented.

